# Help - moving to Compass Heights...UK expat



## savellino (May 5, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm relocating to Singapore in a few weeks. My husband is already there, looking at apartments in Compass Heights, in SengKang. He has to be relatively close to the airport as he's an ambulance pilot. 

We lived in HK for 2 years, so love the Asian lifestyle, but I'm a little bit concerned about being in Compass Heights. It looks lovely and the resort type feel, but for a newly married couple, who still like to go out and party once in a while, I'm a little worried it's a bit far out from everything. Has anyone got any insight into what its like to live there and how long it takes on the MRT to get into the central places??

Thanks

Shelley
I've posted this on other threads, but for some reason, people are just not answering....boo!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

From Compass heights, to get to town - where party is - it is about 30 to 45 minutes, and if you take a taxi or drive - approximately around the same time

Compass heights is north east - and in this small island, that seems to be an extreme end, but if less than 1 hour of travel is ok, it is still good....

If you need to be very close to the airport, there are some condos along loyang, which move you another ten minutes closer .. it's a bit hard to quantify the distance .. 

As for resort style feel .. not sure what you mean by that. Compass heights is located right above the Compass Point Shopping Center, and it's connected by MRT and bus terminal below .. Does that make it a resort ?? 

Yah, as it is a condo, it does have a swimming pool .. 

Drop me a note if you need any clarification ..


----------



## TechnoWriter (Apr 20, 2010)

HI Shelley,

I agree with ecureilx. Sengkang aint quite the place i would choose actually.
You may wanna consider the east side.
Either east coast, marine parade, katong area.
Much more convenient to hit town and taking the Pan-Island Expressway (PIE) to the airport is relatively easier.

Have a look at this, might help you make a decision
Property Link

Though this link will give u a better idea as this is direct to owners.
Click on " 15 Katong, Siglap, Marine Parade"
Singapore Property Search

Best
TechnoWriter 



savellino said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm relocating to Singapore in a few weeks. My husband is already there, looking at apartments in Compass Heights, in SengKang. He has to be relatively close to the airport as he's an ambulance pilot.
> 
> ...


----------



## CSF (Apr 26, 2010)

*aprtment for rent*

In fact everywhere in Singapore is convenient. Got good public transport system and it is small. The location very much determines the rental rate too.

My family and I will be leaving Singapore in June and coming back two years later. Our apartment will be empty. It is called Thomson Grove, along Yio Chu Kang Road near Ang Mo Kio. Has a serene environment. SNIP

Chin


----------



## kane (May 25, 2010)

Hi Shelley,

As mentioned above, public transport in Singapore is quite well developed. Places nearer to town are cheaper and places further out are naturally more economical. Thus, I guess there is always the tradeoff between the 2. SNIP


----------



## mesomewhere (Jun 6, 2010)

lets put it this way, the place is perfect if you work in Seletar or Changi and you have to be quick on site.....

otherwise, you won't find many expats at this place ;-) pretty much up to you if you will like it or not. 

there is a MRT just beside the shopping centre, the motorway is only 3 or 4 minutes away but pretty crowded in the morning if you have to head into town or Changi (international airport).....

it is also a matter of money and where your husband is based, if Seletar you might also want to consider Sherangon Garden area (hope the spelling is right) or if Changi the old Changi village is not bad either.....

good luck and let me know where you guys end up.....I am based in Seletar ;-)

cheers

me


----------



## smartpost (Jun 25, 2010)

It's not far actually. Many people are moving there too.


----------

